# Comic-Baum ?



## thomashn (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich brauche in PS nen Baum...also schön mit Stamm, ein paar Ästen und net schönen Krone. Das ganze soll aber in nem Comic-Style sein, nicht übertrieben, aber so, dass es für ne Kindergartenseite geeignet ist.
Kann mir da jemand Tipps (besser noch ne Anleitung, da Newbie ;-) geben?

Danke,

Thomas


----------



## ShadowMan (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi du!

Mein Tipp wäre (da es für eine Kindergartenseite ist):

Lass doch die Kinder im Kindergarten Bäume malen und dann suchst du dir den Schönsten draus aus und scannst ihn ein.
So schaffst du eine direkte Verbindung zur Thematik und die Kinder haben auch noch Spaß dabei 

Alternativ kannst du ihn auch selbst malen und einscannen/Grafiktablett.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## thomashn (5. Oktober 2004)

Das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber fand die Idee dann doch nicht ganz so toll.
Wenn ich nen Baum von Hand male und einscanne, wie kann ich denn den dann so bearbeiten, dass er ne schöne (also Comic-Baum) Struktur hat... ? Das gleiche gilt auch für das einfärben der Baumkrone?

Thomas


----------



## Xdreamer (5. Oktober 2004)

Kommt immer drauf an was DU unter Comic verstehst. Desto weniger Schattierungen sowie Reflexpunkte, desto schneller steht dein Bäumchen...Hast du irgendein Referenzbild dass du benutzen könntest?


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Oktober 2004)

Meinst Du sowas? Bild zum Betrachten und die PSD-Datei (PS 6+) um grob zu sehen wie ich das gemacht habe.

Nix besonderes Erwarten, da 3 Minuten Arbeit  :suspekt:


----------



## thomashn (6. Oktober 2004)

Sieht ganz nett aus, aber ich hätte das Comic doch gern ein bisschen ....ähm "realistischer"....sagen wir mal so...es ist ein Unterschied zwischen "Sponge Bob" und nem "Tom & Jerry" ;-)

Thoma


----------



## Digg-R- (6. Oktober 2004)

Holst du Bild von einem Baum ausm Netz, suchst dir so 4 farben aus, 2 brauntöne für den Stamm, 2 Grüntöne für die Blätter und malst das "reale" bild aus , da nen dunklen Braunton wo Schatten is z.B   n Versuch ist es wert


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Oktober 2004)

Es gibt kein Tutorial für Kreativität, bzw. wie man kreativ wird. Versuch doch einmal selbst etwas, Du weißt schließlich am besten wie es aussehen soll. Gerne helfen wir Dir weiter bei Anlaufschwierigkeiten, aber alles abnehmen können wir nicht   

Außerdem können wir niemandem in den Kopf schauen, wie Du schon sagtest gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen »Sponge Bob«, »Superman«, »The Crow« von James O'Barr oder ultrarealistischen Comics. Aber wenn Du von Kindergarten sprichst, habe ich mal angenommen das es einfach sein soll 

Für komplexere Bäume brauchst Du viel mehr Zeit - vermutlich wirst Du kein Tutorial finden, das den Lernenden länger als 30 Minuten beschäftigt - was ein realistischer Baum mit sicherheit tut


----------



## chrisbergr (6. Oktober 2004)

Irgendwo habe ich glaube ich mal eine Seite gesehen, wo Tutorials für Bleistiftzeichnungen waren. Da war zum Beispiel nen total geiler Drache dabei. Sowas dürfte denke ich weiter helfen, das würde ich dann einscannen und in PS colorieren, was ja nicht das Problem sein dürfte.
Nus das Problem ist leider ich habe keine Ahnung mehr wie diese Seite hieß, ich weiß nur noch, dass ich über irgend einen Thread in Tutorials.de darauf kam. Ich schau mal vielleicht war ich so schlau und habs in meinen Favoriten.


----------



## Boromir (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

wie findest du das, mit etwas mehr Zeit geht's noch besser.


----------



## Leola13 (7. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

schau mal im Forum Grafik FAQ, da hat Mythos links zu PS Brushes gepostet.

Hier unter PS7  51 - 55
und hier solltest Du fündig werden.

Da gibt es brushes für Blätter und Bäume, dann kannst Du dir deinen Baum zusammen sprühen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Schiesti (7. Oktober 2004)

... bitte "erschlagt" mich jetzt nicht, denn gleich kommt eine für viele dumme Frage - ich hab jetzt einen Brush runtergeladen, hab jetzt eine .abr Datei auf meinem PC

ja und jetzt - wie kann ich die verwenden?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Leola13 (7. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

die *.abr müssen ins Verzeichnis   Adobe/Photoshop */Vorgaben/Werkzeugspitzen

Auswählen in PS über   Bearbeiten/Vorgaben Manager/ Werkzeugspitzen laden

oder über die Suchfunktion im Forum   

Ciao Stefan   (wieder einen erschlagen)


----------

